# Stupid "S" your 2nd Lt. says...



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 25, 2014)

I know some of you don't like these vids...but I freeking "knew" this guy...only he was a Captain - the most hate-able SOB ever...spent more time publicly chewing out our company Gunny and pulling over his vehicle to correct Marines who dared not recognize the officer tag on his car and render a salute.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hahaha. Sad but true.


----------



## Dame (Sep 25, 2014)

Knife hands and all.


----------



## Brill (Sep 25, 2014)

No way he's a recon Marine: shorts were too big.


----------



## pardus (Sep 25, 2014)

That was pretty good. Sadly all too familiar too.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 26, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> pulling over his vehicle to correct Marines who dared not recognize the officer tag on his car and render a salute.



Our regs were flag officers only and above....and only when in a military vehicle with the tag displayed. 

You're telling me the Corps requires the same for Captains and above??


----------



## mac21 (Sep 26, 2014)

Centermass said:


> Our regs were flag officers only and above....and only when in a military vehicle with the tag displayed.
> 
> You're telling me the Corps requires the same for Captains and above??



The Corps required the same for all officers when I was active, which was 2+years ago. And then you had the officers' wives.....


----------



## Gunz (Sep 26, 2014)

I had one lecture me for 20 minutes on the importance of a good shoe shine in all of life's endeavors. Had another in my face for walking into III MAF disbursing in Danang with bushhat, dried paddy mud up to my knees, flak jacket and weapon condition 1...because I'd just hitchiked 8 klicks to straighten out a teammate's pay discrepancies (and load up on pogey-bait for my bros).

I was saved by a Major who knew there was a war going on.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 26, 2014)

"In my experience". LMFAO!

F.M.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 27, 2014)

To be fair, most o-1s are decent guys trying to hop on a moving train. But the stereotype is there, and the choice few exceptions guarantee it's not going away.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 29, 2014)

Or Maj Durden can save the day too, though Cpt Weedley puts him shame.


----------

